# It Must Stop!!!



## triprey (Aug 17, 2007)

We all have to start putting more pressure on our Federal elected officials to get the medical marijuana laws changed at the national level.  This Federal override of state laws has to stop.  It is not how this nation was original formed.  Please send letters to your congressman and senators and express your concerns about the current marijuana law as it is written.  Even if they do not go for full legitimization of marijuana, then must change the law involving medical use.  We must all stand together on this.

Contact Links

http://www.house.gov/writerep/
http://www.senate.gov/general/contact_information/senators_cfm.cfm
http://action.mpp.org/c.hhLWK2PALoF/b.1408901/k.8E12/Take_Action/siteapps/advocacy/ActionCenter.aspx

The Laws

http://www.usmarijuanalaws.com/

General Marijuana Law of the United States of America

According to marijuana law possession of marijuana is an arrestable offense. For possession of an amount of one kilogram (2.2 lbs) or less, the crime is a misdemeanor, punishable by up to one year in jail and a fine of up to $2,000. For possession of any amount over one kilogram, the crime is a felony, punishable by 1 - 10 years in prison and a fine of up to $5,000.

The U.S. marijuana law states that the sale, cultivation or manufacture of marijuana, by law is a felony offense. If the amount is one kilogram or less, the mandatory minimum sentence is three years in prison and a fine of up to $25,000. For an amount greater than one kilogram but less than 100 lbs, the sentence is a minimum of five years in prison and a fine of up to $50,000. For an amount up to 500 lbs, the sentence is a minimum of 15 years in prison and a fine of up to $200,000. Any amount of 1,000 lbs or greater is punishable by life without the possibility of parole.

The penalties for sale of marijuana, according to the marijuana law, are enhanced if the sale takes place within a three-mile radius of a school or public housing project, adding five years to the sentence for the sale. Sale to minors (under 18) can increase the penalty by 10 years to life in prison, and no suspension or probation can be granted.

The possession or sale of drug paraphernalia, according to marijuana law, is a misdemeanor punishable by up to one year in jail and a fine of up to $2,000. If the paraphernalia is sold to a minor at least three years younger than the seller, the penalty becomes a felony and is punishable by 2 - 20 years in prison and a fine of up to $10,000.

The marijuana law also states that any conviction for possession, sale, manufacture or cultivation also results in the suspension of the offender's driver's license for a period of six months.


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 18, 2007)

lol that's why i'd rather not sell, i'd rather not let people know anything. I just wanna keep quiet, grow my weed, smoke my weed and smoke with my buddies  I'll just keep my grow going and keep to myself  But hey good point, interesting read.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

:yeahthat: Exactely!


----------



## woOzer (Aug 18, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: Exactly!




fixed for ya. lol


----------



## dashes (Aug 21, 2007)

"Any amount of 1,000 lbs or greater is punishable by life without the possibility of parole."

Are you KIDDING ME?


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 22, 2007)

triprey said:
			
		

> The Laws
> 
> http://www.usmarijuanalaws.com/
> 
> ...


 
Just curious where you got some of this info. The link you posted contradicts alot of what you posted so I am a little confused. For example, on the site with the link you posted it states that cultivation or sale of up 50kg is punishable by up to 5 years in prison, but you state in your post that 1kg is punishable by a mandatory minimun of 3 years. That is a huge difference.

Does anyone have a link to what people are actually being sentenced to for the cultivation of UNDER 100 plants  by the federal government?


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 22, 2007)

As a medical user I must agree that contacting your congressman, Senator, and others is a great idea. I spoke with my state rep over another concern and was told that one persons letter is treated as though 250 folks just wrote the same letter. Pretty cool huh ? 
   Many support our views, but have their hands tied, (sic) We set them free with our votes and letters.
  You ask can it come back on you by speaking out loud ? Not really as we are the small folk. You must consider scale. We individually don't draw alarm.
 I guess the easiest way to get the job rolling and someday fixed is by speaking up, BUT one cannot spend one's life worrying that the squeeky wheel will get greased. It doesn't really work like that.
  Get out and vote when you can, and find a way to privatly support the medical marijuana needs.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## triprey (Aug 24, 2007)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> Just curious where you got some of this info. The link you posted contradicts alot of what you posted so I am a little confused. For example, on the site with the link you posted it states that cultivation or sale of up 50kg is punishable by up to 5 years in prison, but you state in your post that 1kg is punishable by a mandatory minimun of 3 years. That is a huge difference.
> 
> Does anyone have a link to what people are actually being sentenced to for the cultivation of UNDER 100 plants  by the federal government?




Here is the link I took this posted info from.  I guess I should have posted it with the orginal post. Sorry.

http://www.growing-marijuana-seeds.com/marijuana-law.html


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 24, 2007)

triprey said:
			
		

> Here is the link I took this posted info from.  I guess I should have posted it with the orginal post. Sorry.
> 
> http://www.growing-marijuana-seeds.com/marijuana-law.html


Thanks for posting the link, but which is correct? lol.


----------

